
Too Many Government Secrets Make the U.S. Unsafe - chishaku
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-04-19/too-many-government-secrets-make-the-u-s-unsafe
======
ascotan
Puff piece to excuse Hillary. The editorial board at Bloomberg likely has no
experience in what they're talking about.

Regardless of the level of secrecy, in any business you are an agent of the
company you represent and there are rules in how you handle proprietary
information. Hillary's problem was that she didn't follow the rules. It's the
equivalent of sending company proprietary information over your personal gmail
account.

